# Unexplained Ethernet error



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 13, 2011)

hI ALL,

I'm having a problem in Windows 7 Pro x64 with coming out of sleep and losing my ethernet connection. The connection changes to unidentified network/no internet access.
Ive tried the Windows Troubleshooting as well as manually disabling and re-enabling the device. No go.
The only way to fix it is to reboot the router. 
Thing is, it was fine not 2 weeks ago. 
Any Ideas?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 13, 2011)

A) Check for a firmware update on the router.

B) Check for settings within the router options(either from software out of the box or at 192.168.1.1)

C) Check the OS for reasons why it may be intermitten. Start in the BIOS and look at available settings, then move to drivers-see if it's Windows drivers or something from the manufacturer.

D) Google the router with "Problem" afterwards, possibly someone else has had a similar problem with the same router. 

E)Paypal me for services due.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2011)

definitely try updating the drivers/use a different DHCP server. this kinda problem really can be at either end.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 13, 2011)

i had this problem, turned out to be the network card driver.





what really pissed me off in trying to find the problem was the fact it was a custom NAS with no output/input other then the ethernet cable + remote destop.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 13, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> A) Check for a firmware update on the router.
> 
> B) Check for settings within the router options(either from software out of the box or at 192.168.1.1)
> 
> ...



well, the router is fine with no updates. The laptop on the network has no troubles.
Im going to do a NIC driver update so Ill c whats what. I may take my cat5 to a local shop to get them to check it for problems. The cat5 is roughly between 75' and 100'


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 13, 2011)

The ethernet cable could pose an issue for sure but when I have had what has happened to you, it has been permanent unidentified network to be an issue with the ethernet cable but you never know.

At least with these current answers you are pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Msap14 (Jun 14, 2011)

see if in device manager that network adapter has a power saving mode letting the computer turn off the device to save power

then maybe static settings


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2011)

Msap14 said:


> see if in device manager that network adapter has a power saving mode letting the computer turn off the device to save power
> 
> then maybe static settings



its rare, but i have seen that fix problems like this before actually. it'd power down in sleep mode, but fail to wake back up.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 14, 2011)

Check in your devices advanced properties to see if it has a PME option.
If it does enable it.

Also, you can open an Adminstrative command prompt window and type "powercfg -energy" (without quotes and a space between the "g" and "-").
The peruse the file it will direct you to and see if it show any problem areas.

You may, also, need to adjust the power management settings in your bios.


----------



## Msap14 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> it'd power down in sleep mode, but fail to wake back up.



That's what I was thinking, hope it helps solve the problem


----------



## qubit (Jun 14, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Check in your devices advanced properties to see if it has a PME option.
> If it does enable it.
> 
> Also, you can open an Adminstrative command prompt window and type "powercfg -energy" (without quotes and a space between the "g" and "-").
> ...



I've learned something today. 

@Killer_Rubber_Ducky: I've seen the same thing. The fact that rebooting the router 'fixes' it doesn't mean that the problem is actually _in_ the router.

Before SP1 I used to see this exact problem from Windows 7. Do you have it installed? Also, it's worth trying the suggestions from 95Viper.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 14, 2011)

well, we had a thunderstorm today and now, Windows 7 doesnt recognize my NIC as existing even in device manager. WTF???  If it works in Linux, Ill reinstall. If Linux Fails...Fuck Ill RMA. It's an Asus board anyway.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 15, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well, we had a thunderstorm today and now, Windows 7 doesnt recognize my NIC as existing even in device manager. WTF???  If it works in Linux, Ill reinstall. If Linux Fails...Fuck Ill RMA. It's an Asus board anyway.



From personal experience:

If you're overclocking, try going back to stock. On my M4A79 Deluxe, when I was clocking a bit too high, every so often the NIC would not appear in Device manager. Turning on the Realtek Check Cable (or whatever it's named) option in BIOS would result in a freeze during POST.

I did some troubleshooting and narrowed it down to my overclock. Went a bit more conservative and the problem disappeared. Go figure 

If you're NOT overclocking, nothing else works, and you are comfortable messing with overclocking settings, as a last resort try adding a little (very little) more voltage on the chipset and see if that helps. This is a MAJOR long-shot, but may be worth a try.


--EDIT - Also, when I was troubleshooting my problem, google churned up what seemed like a lot of posts from different forums about relatively recent (SB700 series based and newer) AMD Asus boards having problems with disappearing NICs. IIRC the general concensus was that an RMA is the answer.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 15, 2011)

asus name is not a warranty it would work on that
i agree to check power configuration from control panel first
could be bug software? try latest driver too


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 15, 2011)

if your overclocking that could be the problem! take it back down and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 15, 2011)

well if Asus is not a reliable warranty then why did the board have 3yrs parts and labor?
No i do not OC my shit. I used to when i was running a 550BE at 3.7Ghz with a 5850. I tested in Linux no go, I tested with other things like wifi and wifi worked. A Linksys usb NIC works. it is the NIC on the mobo. Why people automatically assume I OC'd it is beyond me. Did I say i OC'd where in my Sig specs does it say OC'd?


----------



## qubit (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, I know why people might think you'd overclocked it even though you've not said anywhere.

1 This is an enthusiast site, so most of us overclock, including me
2 Glitches like this can happen due to an overclock, so it's reasonable to suspect an overclock

I see your specs specify stock speed. Have you ever considered overclocking? A reasonable overclock can give a nice performance boost and is quite satisfying to do. My CPU overclocked by a whole GHz and is 30% faster because of it. It really shows in the benchmarks and overall feel. 

If it happened directly after a thunderstorm, then your onboard NIC may well be toast. Were you aware of any lightning strikes?

If it helps you feel any better, I have a story to tell you. Years ago, I bought a cheap new Asus Socket 7 mobo (remember them?!) However, I hadn't used it all that much when the onboard NIC on that died.

And how!

I hadn't used it for a while, when I dusted it off and made a PC out of it, complete with a fresh XP install. Device Manager showed the little yellow question mark aganst it and I didn't have a functioning network. I tried the driver off the CD, no go, not recognized. I tried the latest one off the Asus website. Nope. Still the same.

I cleared the BIOS. removing the battery. I did other shit I can't even remember and spent _hours and hours_ on it, all to no avail. To this day it's still like that and what's really annoying, is that the board didn't even have that many hours of use, either. I couldn't be bothered to RMA it as I'd moved on to a better mobo by then and just plugged in a PCI network card to make it go.

This piece of crap is still like that to this day.

See, it doesn't just happen to you! lol


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well if Asus is not a reliable warranty then why did the board have 3yrs parts and labor?


I'm pretty sure Micropage's first language is NOT english. I don't think he was implying that ASUS's warranty is crap, only that "just because it's a quality brand (ASUS) doesn't mean it'll never have a problem". At least that's what I got out of it.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Why people automatically assume I OC'd it is beyond me. Did I say i OC'd where in my Sig specs does it say OC'd?



Nobody assumed you were, we said IF. Essentially all I was saying is:
1. Recent ASUS boards' NICs seem to be sensitive to overclocking (Why is beyond me)
2. In troubleshooting my own problem, I found what seemed like a lot of reports of modern AMD-based ASUS boards with dying NICs (both on overclocked and non-overclocked systems.) In most of those cases, the issue could not be fixed and the board had to be RMA'd

Sig specs aren't always current, either, so it sometimes pays to be a little over-thourough. Instead of asking: It says stock, is that true? Have you overclocked recently? I just said IF.

It certainly wasn't my intent to irritate you, if I have. Just looking to help, If I can.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> I'm pretty sure Micropage's first language is NOT english. I don't think he was implying that ASUS's warranty is crap, only that "just because it's a quality brand (ASUS) doesn't mean it'll never have a problem". At least that's what I got out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw I wasn't referring to you directly. It seemed that regardless of what i said posters still went back to the OC part. In retrospect i should have stuck with Gigabyte as I never seemed to have a problem with their boards.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Naw I wasn't referring to you directly. It seemed that regardless of what i said posters still went back to the OC part. In retrospect i should have stuck with Gigabyte as I never seemed to have a problem with their boards.



Nah, there are quality control issues with all brands. If you like Gigabyte's features, buy Gigabyte; but don't discount ASUS because of one defective product. The Gigabyte radeon I own wouldn't set clocks properly until the third or fourth BIOS revision (luckily I bought the card after the fixed bios was released), I've had two bad MSI boards in a row (won't run with more than one DIMM installed), and many people swear by them. My old DFI's chipset overheated (stock), my ASUS drops the NIC if I overclock too far, several different brands of HDD failures within 6mths of purchase...

That said, the good MSI board I have is great, the DFI was amazing once I got a fan on that chipset, and my ASUS is rock solid if I stay within certain limits. I've had good and bad on all brands I've tried. Thing is, the good products vastly outnumber the defective ones; but defective ones will always exist. Unfortunately I think its something that we'll always have to deal with. That's not to say that there are definitely some better brands than others though. ASUS and Gigabyte are both generally regarded as being in the tip top of quality.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Nah, there are quality control issues with all brands. If you like Gigabyte's features, buy Gigabyte; but don't discount ASUS because of one defective product. The Gigabyte radeon I own wouldn't set clocks properly until the third or fourth BIOS revision (luckily I bought the card after the fixed bios was released), I've had two bad MSI boards in a row (won't run with more than one DIMM installed), and many people swear by them. My old DFI's chipset overheated (stock), my ASUS drops the NIC if I overclock too far, several different brands of HDD failures within 6mths of purchase...
> 
> That said, the good MSI board I have is great, the DFI was amazing once I got a fan on that chipset, and my ASUS is rock solid if I stay within certain limits. I've had good and bad on all brands I've tried. Thing is, the good products vastly outnumber the defective ones; but defective ones will always exist. Unfortunately I think its something that we'll always have to deal with. That's not to say that there are definitely some better brands than others though. ASUS and Gigabyte are both generally regarded as being in the tip top of quality.



considering neither asus nor gigabyte make network controllers in the first place...


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 16, 2011)

Aha! But they don't make the chipset either, or the sound chip, or the capacitors, or the bios chip, or the VRMs, or...

It's in the parts selection, design, and construction of the board when it comes to "Board Quality". So, yeah, it's still ASUS that's responsible for the problem. I mean you don't drive to mexico (or fly to wherever the big comanies' parts manufacturers for Australia are, in Mussels case) to speak to the guy who manufactured the alternator on your car when it fails, you talk to an authorized representative of the OEM (in this example, that would be the dealer for your automobile brand of choice)

 Realtek is almost universal these days as the onboard NIC and usually Sound chip on most "enthusiast" motherboards. It's hard to say where fault actually lies, but ASUS bears the burden of responsibility to KillerRubberDucky


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Aha! But they don't make the chipset either, or the sound chip, or the capacitors, or the bios chip, or the VRMs, or...
> 
> It's in the parts selection, design, and construction of the board when it comes to "Board Quality". So, yeah, it's still ASUS that's responsible for the problem. I mean you don't drive to mexico (or fly to wherever the big comanies' parts manufacturers for Australia are, in Mussels case) to speak to the guy who manufactured the alternator on your car when it fails, you talk to an authorized representative of the OEM (in this example, that would be the dealer for your automobile brand of choice)
> 
> Realtek is almost universal these days as the onboard NIC and usually Sound chip on most "enthusiast" motherboards. It's hard to say where fault actually lies, but ASUS bears the burden of responsibility to KillerRubberDucky



my point was that if an onboard NIC fails, its not asus or gibabyte you should be blaming. they didnt deliberately buy cheap shit - they were guaranteed this stuff would work, too.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, and my point was that it doesn't matter whether or not they bought cheap shit. Realtek is responsible to ASUS for quality. ASUS is responsible to the retailer, and (after the 30 day limit, usually) to the end user.

Yes, ASUS makes good motherboards, but Realtek also makes good NICs, and here it's failing. Is that because of a software configuration problem or error on the user's part, and then a power surge that finally fried it? Or is it because ASUS didn't configure the board with enough safeguards to ensure that all the components communicate properly under all conditions, was it a manufacturing defect in the motherboard, or did Realtek sell a faulty chip? It doesn't matter. Two things hold true:

1. All the companies involved are well-reputed, produce quality product, and generally have good service.
2. If the NIC is indeed failing, and not just out of user error, then ASUS is rightly to be held responsible for the failure by the end-user, at least in terms of remediation. It is then ASUS's responsibility to ensure future boards do not use faulty chips, or remedy whatever the problem in manufacturing is, if any. Even the most stringent quality control systems let defective product through. That's why warranty exists. 

I'm not arguing with you, I agree that it's probably not ASUS's fault. They do however have a responsibility to their customers once they offer a warranty, to look after the consumer within the terms of the warranty and applicable law.  The best thing to do is not blame anyone, and remedy the problem via reconfiguration, RMA or whatever method is available/appropriate. Once there is a trend of failures (or a single failure and a failure to remedy it within reasonable terms), and a failure to respond to that trend in a satisfactory way (which there is no evidence of here), then you can blame ASUS or Realtek, or Gigabyte, or Ben & Jerry's or whoever is at fault.


That's about all I'm going to discuss this point, not out of an "I'm right you're wrong and there's no point arguing" attitude (even if that were true, which it's not) or anything like that, but because we're kind of derailing this thread, and philosiphising on it is not helping KRD get his NIC working


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 17, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Yeah, and my point was that it doesn't matter whether or not they bought cheap shit. Realtek is responsible to ASUS for quality. ASUS is responsible to the retailer, and (after the 30 day limit, usually) to the end user.
> 
> Yes, ASUS makes good motherboards, but Realtek also makes good NICs, and here it's failing. Is that because of a software configuration problem or error on the user's part, and then a power surge that finally fried it? Or is it because ASUS didn't configure the board with enough safeguards to ensure that all the components communicate properly under all conditions, was it a manufacturing defect in the motherboard, or did Realtek sell a faulty chip? It doesn't matter. Two things hold true:
> 
> ...



No the real problem I am having with Asus is their service. When I had a gigabyte, they were prompt when something failed like the sound. With Asus, I have been playing one sided phone tag. I call and they say they are all busy and setup a callback but never callback. I call again and they do it again but also provide an email but neither do the call back nor do they respond to the email. I finally contacted an agent and he went almost all the way through but ran into an issue and needed to call me back. It has been 2 days of no contact even when i emailed and referenced the case number in the subject.  I agree that I deliberatly paid around 100 dollars for my Mobo because I do not see the hype with 150+ mobos and i also did not have the money to afford it at that time. Now I do and have been eying a 170 dollar 990 chipset from gigabyte. I still like Asus components I just had a bad NIC. It is an issue with AMD chipsets on some of their boards apparently.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 24, 2011)

Did ASUS finally get their act together and replace your board?


----------



## qubit (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, I'd like to know too.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 24, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Did ASUS finally get their act together and replace your board?



Nope. Never again will i buy an Crap Asus board. I contacted them and they took 2 weeks to say send it in. But, I would have to pay for shipping and handling both ways. I said screw it and got a Netgear NIc from Radioshack.


----------

